# Could I have GERD?!?!?!



## xwatchxyouxdream (Apr 28, 2003)

Hi. I was diagnosed with IBS but I am thinking maybe all along it was actually just GERD. I've read only a couple of the posts on here and something about a "hiatal hernia" that causes burping and acid reflux. Could someone tell me more about GERD please? These are my symptoms*Burping after meals sometimes up to 8 hours after the meal*Having the taste of the food when I burp and sometimes coming up in waves even if I go to sleep and awaken*Always having a feeling of fullness and bloatedness in my upper stomach It's REALLY uncomfortable and I was wondering MAYBE, just MAYBE I have GERD and NOT IBS C although I was constipated, my symptoms of burping and stuff came extremely fast and sudden and ever since then it never stopped, but sometimes getting better but always worsening at night. Please help!


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Could be that you're "lucky" enough to have bothI have IBS-D and GERD. Lots of people on the BB have more than one problem







Your best bet is to see a GI specialist and discuss your symptoms with him or her. Only a doctor can provide accurate diagnosis and treatment


----------

